# Trophy Ridge React H5: How To Sight In



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Over the past few week's I've gotten very familiar with the Trophy Ridge React H5. I've set up the sight on a handful of bows and figured I'd let people know how it all works.

Though this bow doesn't have third axis adjustability, I still put it on the Brite Site 3rd Axis Leveler just so I could get the bubble level (I checked when it was flat, as well as down/up about 40 degrees). None of the sights I tested came level out of the box, so it's worth double checking.

Pins on this sight are nice and bright, so I haven't needed to use the light that comes with each sight.

Getting sighted in is fairly simple and straightforward. But having to sight in at 20 and 30 to set up everything is not ideal for me. Would much rather be able to sight in at 30 and 60 yards. I find it difficult to get perfect at 20, as I don't notice much of a difference at 17-21 yards. At 30 yards if I'm off a yard or so, it is much more noticeable.

Beyond that, I'm pretty happy with how the sights are working out.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLpJMyGev9M


----------



## Willyman (Jun 25, 2017)

...


----------

